# Laughing at review



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a couple fairly thin half sheet pans that when they get really good and hot, BANG, they twist or warp in the oven and I always expect to find the contents all over the oven and out of the pan. I guess I have been lucky so far.
I am due for a couple half sheet pans that are high quality. The ones at Costco looked great. But I think they are bright aluminum, rimmed and well built. They look like the last ones I will have to buy?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Sheet pans (half and quarter) are my go to. All mine are US made; Polar Ware and Bakers & Chefs. (They came from Sam's Club.) Some are 10-12 years old and never warped and regularly go in a pre-heated 450 oven.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

GrayHair said:


> Sheet pans (half and quarter) are my go to. All mine are US made; Polar Ware and Bakers & Chefs. (They came from Sam's Club.) Some are 10-12 years old and never warped and regularly go in a pre-heated 450 oven.


polar Ware. That’s what our old heavy SS ones are. I didn’t know how lucky I was to have a good solid cookie sheet or how hard it was to find more.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

All my sheet pans, half and quarter, are aluminum and bought off Amazon. Work just fine.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

For what it's worth, I used to sell cookware at a high end department store (Dayton's Part of Dayton's Hudson's and Marshall Fields and the parent of Target) back in Minnesota. We sold all the top end cookware and bakeware brands that were around at the time. Calphalon, Cuisinart, Analon, Circulon and my favorite All-Clad. For bakeware, we carried Chicago Metallic, NordicWare, and the bakeware the cookware manufacturers above made. 

I left there in August of 1988 and I still have some of the cookware/bakeware from back then. And the knives, but that is another tale. 

I love my Cuisinart cookware. All stainless with a thick copper core. Thicker than a penny. The All-Clad was beautiful, especially the Cop-R-Chef line. A thick copper layer all over the outside. And the All-Clad line for the newly introduced induction cook-tops. I wish I had bought some of those pieces. 

Chicago Metallic bakeware was the "All-Clad" of bakeware. Thick, well-made. Had expansion grooves so that it didn't warp when it heated up. (I put my bakeware in when I start the oven. to let it heat up with the oven)

NordicWare, the inventors of the Bundt Pan, made good cast aluminum bake ware. They have since gotten into other bakeware but they made some great cast bake pans. 

T-Fal even made some cookie sheets bake then. They were pretty good. 

There were even some insulated cookie sheets (I still have them) that were double layered and didn't have sides/edges. They were not non-stick. 

The shiny/bright cookie sheets will produce a less browned bottom of what you are cooking. 

The dark colored cookie/baking sheets will produce a much darker bottom/crust of what you are baking. 

Regardless of what you are baking/baking on, consider using a silicone baking sheet. They are non-stick and can even be used directly on the oven grates up to 500*

Sorry for the lengthy mansplnation but, hey, that's what you get for the nickel tour.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> For what it's worth, I used to sell cookware at a high end department store (Dayton's Part of Dayton's Hudson's and Marshall Fields and the parent of Target) back in Minnesota. We sold all the top end cookware and bakeware brands that were around at the time. Calphalon, Cuisinart, Analon, Circulon and my favorite All-Clad. For bakeware, we carried Chicago Metallic, NordicWare, and the bakeware the cookware manufacturers above made.
> 
> I left there in August of 1988 and I still have some of the cookware/bakeware from back then. And the knives, but that is another tale.
> 
> ...


If I were rich I would have all clad cookware. I have a silicone pad I use with cookies and it’s great.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I just use the brown pre-cut baking sheets, not Reynolds parchment. Costs about the same but they fit the pans and don't curl.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> I just use the brown pre-cut baking sheets, not Reynolds parchment. Costs about the same but they fit the pans and don't curl.


Those are great too!!

For curling Parchment, turn it over and put some water (or a little cooking oil) and then put the parchment, so that the curling side is facing the cookie sheet, and flatten it out. The water/oil will help hold it in place until you get the cookies, meat loaf or whatever your cooking on it.


----------

